# *Today I Play In Hangzhou CHINA!SHOW SOME [email protected]



## pandascn (Apr 12, 2006)

maybe you can request to combine all of these threads


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## China_winson (Oct 1, 2005)

A Funny Theme park!!!


----------



## IDigFla85 (Feb 22, 2005)

Hey HZ, what's the name of that park? Is that an area reproduced to look like Venice? How many other country themes are there?


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)

IDigFla85 said:


> Hey HZ, what's the name of that park? Is that an area reproduced to look like Venice? How many other country themes are there?


--------------------
name is HANGZHOU HAPPY PARK !杭州乐园


----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## hzkiller (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## summer (May 8, 2005)

good job, thank you ~


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Amazing city - that just made the what to see list for when I come to China!

How's the general attitude towards westerners? 

It's seems so metropolital and multicultural!


----------



## didu (Jun 13, 2005)

^^ the chinese do occasionally eat Danish for breakfast...


----------



## Brazilliant (Apr 10, 2006)

didu said:


> ^^ the chinese do occasionally eat Danish for breakfast...


LOL


----------

